# Adrenaline junkies: How do you get your "fix"



## gaztron3030 (Sep 22, 2012)

So how many of you peeps are into your extreme sports? 
Any B.A.S.E jumpers or skydivers?
I'm a skydiver been out of the game for a while and just getting back up there recently and I'm super pumped.
Nothing better than an adrenaline fueled day with a nice relaxing joint to wind down with.
So what do you do? for how long? what part of the world? Any close calls?
I would love to hear from any proximity flyers as that gets my heart going just thinking about it.
Blue skies


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CYMkn07wPso]http://youtu.be/CYMkn07wPso[/video]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Jp4TXIwWl3U]http://youtu.be/Jp4TXIwWl3U[/video]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NNs7SxQLKTY]http://youtu.be/NNs7SxQLKTY[/video]


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome videos.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 22, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> Awesome videos.


shit yes!
I have some of my own but they don't compare to this kinda stuff


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vWgcwIp2FuI]http://youtu.be/vWgcwIp2FuI[/video]


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 22, 2012)

Everyone here must be WHUFFOs'?


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xmlAW_1hgT8]http://youtu.be/xmlAW_1hgT8[/video]


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Sep 23, 2012)

Those wingsuits must be so strong. It seems like they should rip apart at some points from the air resistance


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 23, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Those wingsuits must be so strong. It seems like they should rip apart at some points from the air resistance


some of the openings I've had, I'm sure my lines or part of my canopy will be ripped from the shock but never. There's no half arsed when it comes to this equipment. Years of trial and design to get the wingsuits to this point.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YCSVI1JyA-E]http://youtu.be/YCSVI1JyA-E[/video]


----------

